# Atv tire chains



## Jdaum87 (Oct 18, 2019)

I have not had the best luck in finding chains for my tires. They are 25x12.50-12 and I can't find them anywhere. Are there maybe adjustable chains? 

Second question: 
My push tube will not stay on the pins under the ATV. Is there a known remedy for this? Thanks!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

This link has them

http://grizzlar.us/grizzlar-gtn-716...x12-12-25x12-5-12-26x11-12-26x11-14-26x11-15/

Just google "25x12.5-12 tire chains"


----------



## Jdaum87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Holy crap, thanks a lot! I swear I've googled them all day but maybe I overlooked that site. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

These guys specialize in anything snowmobile/atv related. Good prices as well.

https://www.royaldistributing.com/m...ains.html?utm_source=google_shopping#291=9390


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

try here,

https://www.tirechain.com/ATV-Tire-Chains.htm

should be able to find what you want.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you post a pic of your push tube and belly mount setup?

what type of plow due you have if it is a name brand?


----------

